# When Your Dog Eats an SOS Pad . . .



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so Simon shredded an SOS pad and MAY have eaten some of it.

My fault - what WAS I thinking?

Still, what do you do?

Here's what happened with Simon the Thief:
http://designerpuppys.blogspot.com/2013/03/oops-simon-cockapoo-dog-ate-sos-pad.html

*Now, here's the worst part - did Alvin help?*


----------

